# Just bought my first Gen 2 ! Wtf Dexos though



## CgyCruzer (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Everyone !

So just last november i went and did a thing, i went and traded my 2011 cruze eco in for a 2017 cruze lt, and i really like it so far, but now comes the part where i really want to take care of this one now, and i was like "Hmmm who would know this car better then all of you on here !" So here i am, humbly asking for advice on how to help this thing perform and not void my warranty yet ! So first off i've seen some of the threads on the GM Exhaust and the (Kind of) CAI , aside from that what would you guys consider for fluids replacement especially engine oil , i really want to switch over to AMS Oil yet the whole Dexos 2 thing has me spooked about revoking the warranty because its not officially Dexos 2 certified you know, so yeah good to say hello again and hope to be more active on here for sure !

Cheers !


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

It depends on who you ask, if you ask the Amsoil Reps on here, they say it won't void your warranty if you have engine issues. If you ask GM, they say it will. I just use Dexos approved oils, and don't worry about it. It's not like Mobil 1 or Castrol Edge are bad oils. I think GM just wants to make sure that Full Synthetics are used.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You'd want a Dexos-ONE certified oil for the gas motor. 

If you're changing it yourself and just want to go with something you can buy off store shelves, I'd recommend the Pennzoil Platinum or Ultra Platinum 5w-30 synthetics.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We have entered into new territory with these modern engine designs and the oil and vehichle manufacturers have addressed new issues prevalent with these engines especially direct injected turbo charged engines . There is a new designation that is being rolled out by the oil industry ..IT is as follows API- SN Plus for Modern engines this designation is being sold to the consumers for the prevention of Low- Speed Pre- Ignition . 

Valvoline anounced 03/06/2018 . Further manufacturers will start selling this oil 05/ 18 ... do some research about your engine for the proper engine oil .. from countless hours with others that the GM Dexos 1 Gen 2 oils are recommended by GM to use at this time .. I like Valvoline and will be watching for the Modern engine designation to enter the market place ......:excl:


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

neile300c said:


> It depends on who you ask, if you ask the Amsoil Reps on here, they say it won't void your warranty if you have engine issues. If you ask GM, they say it will. I just use Dexos approved oils, and don't worry about it. It's not like Mobil 1 or Castrol Edge are bad oils. I think GM just wants to make sure that Full Synthetics are used.


Amsoil simply won't pay GM to use the Dexos 1 label, but meets or exceeds the Dexos 1 requirements. Without the Dexos 1 label, GM can void the warranty.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

brian v said:


> API- SN Plus for Modern engines this designation is being sold to the consumers for the prevention of Low- Speed Pre- Ignition


So... Valvoline is attempting to market an engine oil in place of using mid-grade gasoline in turbocharged engines?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Dexos 1, or 2 Dexos, they're all ok.
Just make sure it's the right W- rating.
If you don't like Mobil 1, Walmart and Amazon always Valvoline. 

So far, 2 Dexos oil has worked well for me in the gasoline engine.
Granted, i mix it with synthetic oil, and still do an oil change every 6-8k miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> So... Valvoline is attempting to market an engine oil in place of using mid-grade gasoline in turbocharged engines?


[FONT=&quot]These motor oils are designed to combat the abnormal combustion phenomenon known as Low Speed Pre-Ignition (LSPI) found in some engines equipped with turbochargers and gasoline direct injection (GDI). These modern day engines are designed to work harder, while still providing improved fuel economy and engine performance.[/FONT]:biggrin:


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> So... Valvoline is attempting to market an engine oil in place of using mid-grade gasoline in turbocharged engines?


Nope....to help prevent LSPI.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

17Cruzer said:


> Amsoil simply won't pay GM to use the Dexos 1 label, but meets or exceeds the Dexos 1 requirements. Without the Dexos 1 label, GM can void the warranty.


Only if they can prove it was an oil related failure. 

In any case you'll want to document your oil changes, including keeping the receipts for type of oil and filter and also show that you've never ignored the OLM when it says to change the oil. I even keep the oil change receipts from dealership oil changes.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> Nope....to help prevent LSPI.


What about LSPI cannot be fixed by using mid-grade or premium gasoline?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> What about LSPI cannot be fixed by using mid-grade or premium gasoline?


Pre-ignition caused by oil droplets (specifically related to the oil formulation) or deposits in the combustion chamber.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Pre-ignition caused by oil droplets (specifically related to the oil formulation) or deposits in the combustion chamber.


This.

Amsoil has a good image of the damage it can do.

https://www.amsoil.com/lander/lspi-update/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good info here too:

https://www.oronite.com/products/lspi.asp


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> What about LSPI cannot be fixed by using mid-grade or premium gasoline?


I think so! I use 93 octane. But a slightly richer A/F ratio would also help.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi all.
I wanted to also ask about engine oil, and what you are all using. Dexos 1 oil is a semi synthetic. I personally have never used full synthetic oil, and have been using Valvoline Max life in my other vehicles. Max life is the only dexos rated semi synthetic oil out there...
However, if full synthetics work well in this 1.4 turbo, then so be it. Any favorites out there??
What oil filter do you use. I prefer Mobil 1 filters....it looks like the 1.4 takes the same filter as the 5.3 ls in my savana...lol
How many of you change the oil every 3000 miles vs going by the oil life monitor? Wht percent do you change at on the olm?

Thanks for your tips.

Corey.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

850 approved brands of oil. You have to check the little box under the list to show all. It's default for 10. 

https://www.centerforqa.com/dexos-brand1/


----------

